# one person smoker



## steve gomes (Jun 29, 2014)

Some of you have probably heard  of me before. I am steve the blind meat cutter. Just a blind  person who likes to play with meat and eat food. Here is the thing I had a WSM and it was fine but I am the only one I am cooking for and It was insane to burn all those coals and wood just to cook a brisket and freeze most of it. I am looking for a little smoker that will do say one packer or two pork butts. electric as I will be moving into an apartment that has a closed in patio. The patio has windows and I will open them and put a fan in blowing out so the smoke is drawn out. any ideas? can this be done? what do you think


----------



## barnold (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm far from being any kind of expert, but it looks like the Brinkmann Smoke-N-Grill Charcoal Smoker and Grill  might suit your purpose.  Heck, I could see me using one for smaller cooks so I don't have to fire up my OKJLh.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2014)

Not sure never tried it. But if it is a patio that is just enclosed don't see why that wouldn't work. You gotta make due with what you have. First I would check the apartment rules about smokers and grills, I know in recent years here in Easy Texas they have gotten pretty strict on any cooking device on the patios    Good luck and let us know .

Gary S


----------



## timberjet (Jun 30, 2014)

weber makes a super small wsm now. I think it is 14.5 inches. I want one or I just need to build me a mini.


----------



## timberjet (Jun 30, 2014)

BArnold said:


> I'm far from being any kind of expert, but it looks like the Brinkmann Smoke-N-Grill Charcoal Smoker and Grill  might suit your purpose.  Heck, I could see me using one for smaller cooks so I don't have to fire up my OKJLh.


Not worth the metal it is made out of. If you already had a wsm you will not want to take a giant leap backward like this.


----------



## steve gomes (Jun 30, 2014)

thanks. I do need an electric one. sounds like you have lots of nice toys.


----------



## timberjet (Jun 30, 2014)

You might want to get a masterbuilt electric smoker or similar. It sounds like you have to do a few minor modifications and maybe add a smoke generator of some kind to get the best out of one. I have a big cheif that I like but it only gets up to 145 or a little more. I only use it for fish and jerky.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2014)

:welcome1:    A small electric like the Big Chief will work.....   Add smoke, then finish in the oven or BBQ or frying pan for a reverse seared steak...   Most smokers are small ovens used to finish the product being smoked.....  when making sausage, they are usually finished in simmering water or a steamer....     
When "pre" smoking, time should be monitored as to not subject meats to an extended period of time in low temps....   bacteria can multiply to unacceptable levels, unless cure (nitrite) is used...  then add the meat to a preheated oven to finish...   I would recommend, no longer than 1 or maybe 2 hours of smoke before the cooking step, if cure is not used....   finish temps apply to the type of meat..... whole muscle, comminuted and ground.... 

Dave


----------



## timberjet (Jun 30, 2014)

And yes. What Dave said.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey Steve

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------

